# hey



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

hey there put in an order of some stuff just wondering if you can email me or something when the gummifledge stuff comes in desperate to try it out lol :buffer:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cool no worries 

Thanks for the order buddy :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

thats it here  tried the gilmour out after work its fun fun fun ! lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent glad you got it 

Johnny


----------

